# Windows 10 Graphics Crashing



## psaros (May 21, 2006)

Hi there, I am having numerous graphics driver or card -related issues with my laptop. It's a ASUS ROG GL551 gaming laptop, have had it for about 6 months. Here are the specs..

Windows 10 64-bit
TWO Display adapters/chips:
nVidia GeForce GTX960M (latest driver version, just updated today)
Intel(R) HD Graphics 4600 (driver version 10.18.15.4256)
RAM: 16.0 GB
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4720HQ CPU @ 2.60 GHZ 2.59 GHz

So I've been having a LOT of crashing episodes. The most common crash message is:
*"Display driver Intel HD Graphics Drivers for Windows 8(R) stopped responding and has successfully recovered".*
This happens when I am playing a game, browsing the web, or watching Youtube videos. I get this a LOT when I play Minecraft, it will just crash the client. If I am browsing the web, it will make Firefox completely white, I have to drag the browser for the content to re-render.

Also, sometimes my computer will just plain freeze, it will make this weird noise - probably the last bit of the background music that was playing - and I will have to hold the power button down to fix it. This just happened to me today, when I was moving the slider of a youtube video, it just crashed right then and there.

So I tried updating my nvidia driver but that has not done anything. Then I realized I actually have two graphics chips. Why do I have two?? In any case, I tried to update the drivers for my Intel chip, but the updater said that my version (10.18..) is newer than the version it was trying to install (15.33...) which makes NO sense.

So I uninstalled the Intel 4600 driver but it did nothing... it still shows in Device Manager -> Display Adapters. And now when I run the update utility it says something like, a computer manufacturer graphics driver is installed instead of the Intel graphics driver, and I can't update my Intel drivers.

I tried adding a QWORD in Regedit called TdrDelay with a value of 8 because someone said it would fix the Intel crashes, but it has done nothing so far...

Just my type of day - I even tried submitting a support ticket to Asus and at the end of the form, I clicked Submit and it said, Sorry, servers are not responding, try it again later, thanks.. Jesus...

Please help!


----------



## Jfletcher86 (Mar 19, 2016)

How long has this been going on?


----------



## Jfletcher86 (Mar 19, 2016)

Also why are you using the chipset driver for Windows 8?


----------



## psaros (May 21, 2006)

Hi jfletcher. This has been going on for about 4 or 5 months. Shortly after I upgraded to Windows 10. I only had 8.1 for a few days though, so the issues might have been present since the start.

Why am I using the chipset driver for Windows 8? I have no idea... I don't want to use it, how do I remove it?

EDIT: Found a thread with the exact same issue I have : https://communities.intel.com/thread/96254?start=60&tstart=0

Intel never responded, looks like some of their chipsets don't support Windows 10 fully - again, quite funny since there is a sticker on my laptop saying, "Plays well with Windows 10"...


----------

